# Best Sized Circle Hooks for Channel Cats



## N8te (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wondering what is a good size circle hook to use for common channel cats (and the occasional blue cat)? I went to the store today to look at the Gamakatsu circle hooks, but all they had were 8/0 and I figured that would be a little too excessive. Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

5/0 is perfect if your using cut bait

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If your fishing the Ohio River some as you must be, and fishing only for blues, Id use those 8/0 but if your wanting channels and blues, then Id also use the 5/0 but for inland lake channels which run from 3/4 to 3 lbs for the majority of them, Id use more like a 3/0. I also always use the Gamakatsu circles and love them.

Salmonid


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I personally use 3/0's, catch many 5+ pounders on them. I've tried 5/0's, and actually had less bights on them than 3/0's


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I use 4/0 to 8/0. Match your hook size with the bait your using. Make sure the hook point has plenty of a gap between the bait and the hook point. Also make sure the hook point is clear of scales or anything that would keep it from penetrating. We have been using 8/0 gamas with big chunks of cut bait in sandusky bay and have had a solid hook up rate. Using the bigger hooks can be harmful to the smaller fish so if your c&r your fish i would go smaller. We use the 8/0 because we rarely catch anythinf smaller than 5lbs in the bay. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

